
QuantLib Python Tutorials for Fellow Quants - karuth
http://gouthamanbalaraman.com/blog/quantlib-python-tutorials-with-examples.html
======
karuth
Are there a lot of quants in the US that use QuantLib? I see there is a large
community in Europe and Canada. Would like to hear from fellow quants in the
US on their experience using QuantLib.

